# WMAA Camp Page



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 29, 2003)

We now have a new page devoted to our upcoming camps.
http://www.wmarnis.com/camplist.htm


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2003)

Plenty of them, too!


----------

